# حطب مستورد مضمون وعلى الشرط .. الحق



## استيراد (3 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



متبقى لدينا عدد ( 25) طن حطب مجرب وجااف تماما مضمون وعلى الشرط



يشبه السمر المحلى .. ولكنه اقوى من السمر فى الاشتعال ورائحته ممتازة جدا




المقاسات 


طول من 80 سم الى 250 سم يعنى قص على كيفك



العرض من 5سم الى 50 سم شلايخ قص على كيفك



البيع لكامل الكمية المتبقية بالمستودع بجده


التحميل على حساب المشترى..


نضمن الحطب وعلى الشرط والتجربة ..

البيع بالميزان بالطن .. لاضرر ولا ضرار

للجادين فقط عليهم الاتصال لعدم التواجد الدائم على النت ..


0598159515



مرفق صورة للمعاينة


----------



## جنان الخلد (5 فبراير 2012)

*رد: حطب مستورد مضمون وعلى الشرط .. الحق*

بالتوفيق يارب ..


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 فبراير 2012)

*رد: حطب مستورد مضمون وعلى الشرط .. الحق*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

